# Is distance learning degree considered valid by ACS?



## ankit_yadav355 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm a computer network professional with over 6 years of experience. I am planning to apply for Australian PR and trying to collect as much as information possible before I could start the process. 

- I have BCA(Distance learner) degree from Jamia Hamdard University New Delhi.

I'm not sure if it is recognized by ACS? 

Any suggestion will be appreciated.

Regards,
Ankit


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

ankit_yadav355 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a computer network professional with over 6 years of experience. I am planning to apply for Australian PR and trying to collect as much as information possible before I could start the process.
> 
> ...


Bro,
I also have a Distance degree BCA from ALAGAPPA UNIVERSITY (TN).
I got it assessed as ICT Major by ACS.

You try to google to check the University/College List which are recognized by ACS.

Experts can advise more.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

*Try this...*

I got below url from another thread...Once you register in below website, you can see the Indian approved university details and equivalent Aus degrees. Just make a try...may be helpful to you.. 

https://internationaleducation.gov.a...s/default.aspx


----------



## ankit_yadav355 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thank Mudassar, for sharing your experience.


----------



## rahul90 (Jan 29, 2021)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Bro,
> I also have a Distance degree BCA from ALAGAPPA UNIVERSITY (TN).
> I got it assessed as ICT Major by ACS.
> 
> ...





Mudassar_SM said:


> *Try this...*
> 
> I got below url from another thread...Once you register in below website, you can see the Indian approved university details and equivalent Aus degrees. Just make a try...may be helpful to you..
> 
> https://internationaleducation.gov.a...s/default.aspx


Hi Mudassar,

A friend of mine also did his bachelor from Distance learning accepted UGC. Can he apply for australia's visa? you also did your degree through distance, did you get the visa or skills assessment?? please let me know so i inform him about that.


----------

